# Anyone ordered from zulu glove recently they aren't responding to emails



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

I ordered a belt last Sunday from zulu glove payed 70 quid all in all including postage and apart from the automated confirmation of order email they send iv heard bugger all off them i emailed 3 times now and nothing I never had a problem in the past they where great iv had a few pairs of wrist wraps from them and they are brilliant wraps the belt looks awesome but it's no good if I'm not going to receive it. Anyone else had problems?


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Heard back yesterday they where very apologetic and assured me my belt will be here tomorrow


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Jakemaguire said:


> Heard back yesterday they where very apologetic and assured me my belt will be here tomorrow


 Did the order come? Zulu Glove still GTG?


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Quackerz said:


> Did the order come? Zulu Glove still GTG?

















Arrived today. Bad ass belt


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

That's nice mate. :thumbup1:


----------

